# Check out my new custom vertical smoker w/side firebox



## jeremymillrood (May 25, 2010)

After struggling with a flimsy vertical Brinkman for several months, I decided I wanted to get something a lot more durable and built to my specs. Did a lot of looking around and finally found a guy on Craigslist. After going back and forth for a couple of days we settled on a design and I have to say I love this smoker and I haven't even smoked anything in it yet.  First off it's made with 3/16th inch steel.  I've got three cooking grates, an adjustable baffle between the fire box and the smoke chamber along, a real smoke stack and the doors for the fire box and smoker have different slots so they can be adjusted open if necessary.

You can see from the pic that this smoker is built like a freaking tank, almost a whole sheet of steel went into it.  Forrest, the guy who built it for me is not too far from Jax and I believe he even joined the site not too long ago.  Gotta give him credit, this was the first one of this style that he's built and I think it came out pretty good.

























My plan is to season it this weekend and get some ribs and maybe a brisket in there.  I can't wait!


----------



## chefrob (May 25, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## rickw (May 25, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## dennisdocb (May 25, 2010)

Nice looking rig..should produce some good smoke. If you don't mind me asking how much $$ did you end up on it.

BTW..glad to see another Jax, Fl guy on board.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

Sweet that's going to work great!


----------



## jeremymillrood (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys..I really can't wait to get it fired up this weekend.  Dennis, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## harryho (May 26, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## thunderdome (May 26, 2010)

Lookin forward to seein some smoke


----------



## hookup (May 26, 2010)

schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## graybeard (May 26, 2010)

Nice build! Thick and sweet.

beard


----------



## nickelmore (May 27, 2010)

Looks good, there is nothing like the feeling of making something yourself that has the room and setup you want.

It is really neat to see all the home builts smokers around the forum.


----------



## jeremymillrood (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments guys..I'm just stoked about getting to fire it up this weekend.  Plan is to throw a 4 or 5# chuckie in there for it's maiden voyage..


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (May 28, 2010)

You are going to love it!  When I made the move from a sheet metal smoker to a heavy gauge unit I couldn't believe how much better it held heat and how little fuel I needed to maintain smoking temps, even though the smoker was 3 times larger.  You are going to get a lot of tasty meat out of that thing.  Congrats.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

Now thats a heavy duty smoker you have built there Jeremy. You should have many years of fine smoked good coming off that thing. Good luck this weekend and don't foget the Qview.


----------



## jeremymillrood (May 28, 2010)

I'm sure it's going to be night and day compared to the Brinkman.  Still trying to figure out how I'm going to get my probe for the meat thermometer in there.  The door closes way to tight for me to route the wire there, I was thinking about going down through the smoke stack but I don't know if that would work too well.  Maybe I'll drill a small hole in the side just big enough to get the probe through..what do you think?


----------



## dougmays (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Jeremy....i'm looking into getting a custom veritcal smoker made....can you give us an update on this smoker? still your primary? still running well? do you still have forrest's contact info?

thanks


----------



## kenthanson (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice looking smoker, I've been to JAX and though it was a beatiful city with lot's of character.


----------



## deepinthewoods (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice looking .. very cool


----------



## venture (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks good from here?  Let's fire it up.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mrgriff (Jun 19, 2011)

please let us know how it smokes i like the design.


----------



## bfrank91 (Feb 4, 2013)

what is the measurements?


----------

